# Advanced female - what board?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Wow. You sure have things nailed down a lot better than most "what board" posters. Sounds like you're looking for feedback more than suggestions.

Edit: Changed the icon on the thread. That one was added for "feedback from/for female" threads. May help.


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes, feedback or opinions from anyone who has tried these boards or who knows more about snowboards than I do lol. I'm good at doing research, but bad at narrowing down my choices.

And thanks for the icon edit - hopefully it helps, I've been having trouble finding a lot of detailed reviews on women's boards (Shay's are good but she can't review every board every year).


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Scratch Mothership, it's a powder deck you won't get much use out of it where you are. 

If you're an advanced rider - B-Pro. I'd go for 2012 one unless you're really, REALLY into "My Pretty Pony".


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Scratch Mothership, it's a powder deck you won't get much use out of it where you are.
> 
> If you're an advanced rider - B-Pro. I'd go for 2012 one unless you're really, REALLY into "My Pretty Pony".


Any reason as to why the B-pro over the others? It's the one I was leaning toward until reading a couple reviews from people who didn't like it on here - obviously not everybody can like every board, but I'm trying to be careful since I can't test it out and it's hopefully going to last me a long time.

And they're unicorns, not ponies. Duh.  

I'm not crazy about the bright pink, but I think the 2012 B-pro is worse (it's just ugly).

Thanks for the reply, I appreciate the mothership comment


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

You must have misread the FAQ section darlin, cup size is vital information.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Aside from Rome I've tried all of these, rode B-Pro pretty much for the past two years and NS Infinity last season (getting my own this week, yay). Still, I feel - and this is my highly subjective opinion - that for an advanced, well rounded all-mountain East Coast rider B-Pro combines the most advantages and is really the best deck for the money. Mind you, this is not a beginner's board and I've seen plenty of new riders having trouble controlling it. However, its edge really lends itself to increased stability. I've caught myself many times over last year charging seriously icy runs on which I'd normally have more caution if I was riding anything else. The board is that stable. It is a little wider too and I wouldn't recommend it to anyone with small feet, although I'm size 6.5 and the width wasn't really a deal breaker for me. The reviews state that the width adds to stability... I don't particularly disagree, it feels that the serrated edge works better with a shallower sidecut because it allows for a better snow contact. 

B-Pro is marginally lighter than others. It has a nice pop, not as damp as NS decks (again, not a deal breaker), more playful than NS. I felt like the playfulness factor was a bit negated by that super-stable serrated edge as compared to NS in general. I also found that the edge didn't help me in the park. I felt I had to put a little more energy into initiating rotations, on the other hand it held landings better. I also like the idea of sustainability behind the company's products. Definitely a plus in my book. 

As to the graphics... don't mind me there. I've long since stopped caring for what the board looks like but for some reason this particular disaster is just triggering my gag reflex every time I see it (and yes, I believe that the sorry ass who designed it needs to be taken out back and shot). But that's just me.

Anyway, hope this helps.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Richie67 said:


> You must have misread the FAQ section darlin, cup size is vital information.


someone is lonely


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

CMSbored said:


> someone is lonely


Shes only looking some snowboard advice mate don't jump to conclusions!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

At Baker freeriding for 9 years...due to small feet, I've demo'd a fair amount of women's boards and ride an option trinity 158 freeride and option kendra starr 155 directional cambered twin...both are old cambered stiffys...and by far they are perhaps the stiffest women's boards. If i were buying another new board this year it would be a 155 b-pro (granted i'm a guy, 5'6' and 175-180 with size 7 feet) for an all around all mtn go anyplace board resort board for non deep poo days. It is stiffer (but not as stiff as my old Options), likes to be ridden hard, quick edge to edge, handles drops and landing, is responsive stable and fun...mind you at my size the 155 is like throwing around a midget. The b-pro is made for baker and lots of hard riding gals here its their board.

my order:
bpro...my top pick and matches my hot pink pantz
bnice...old 155 cambered mtx...it was really fun til I snapped the tail.
roxy envi...it was marginally ok but could not handle the railing carves and wash out, not as stable at bombing
infinity...way too soft for my weighty ass
gypsy...way way too soft
push....meh


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> You are just so hot in those too.....


You know, its only been the bros that have complemented me on my steez and many have asked where I got'em.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Arbor Cadence  143 or 47. Killer graphix is all you need.


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow some bpro lovin' going on now, I'm surprised based on past threads in this forum lol.



Noreaster said:


> Aside from Rome I've tried all of these, rode B-Pro pretty much for the past two years and NS Infinity last season (getting my own this week, yay). Still, I feel - and this is my highly subjective opinion - that for an advanced, well rounded all-mountain East Coast rider B-Pro combines the most advantages and is really the best deck for the money. Mind you, this is not a beginner's board and I've seen plenty of new riders having trouble controlling it. However, its edge really lends itself to increased stability. I've caught myself many times over last year charging seriously icy runs on which I'd normally have more caution if I was riding anything else. The board is that stable. It is a little wider too and I wouldn't recommend it to anyone with small feet, although I'm size 6.5 and the width wasn't really a deal breaker for me. The reviews state that the width adds to stability... I don't particularly disagree, it feels that the serrated edge works better with a shallower sidecut because it allows for a better snow contact.
> 
> B-Pro is marginally lighter than others. It has a nice pop, not as damp as NS decks (again, not a deal breaker), more playful than NS. I felt like the playfulness factor was a bit negated by that super-stable serrated edge as compared to NS in general. I also found that the edge didn't help me in the park. I felt I had to put a little more energy into initiating rotations, on the other hand it held landings better. I also like the idea of sustainability behind the company's products. Definitely a plus in my book.
> 
> ...


Would your opinion change if I said I would probably be spending more days in Utah or Vermont than Blue or Tremblant for the next few years at least? I'm not particularly close to those 2 hills, so if I head up to Blue it would only be for a day or two. Although of course I wouldn't want to be wiping out every time I hit ice or bumps on my fancy-schmancy powder board  Would the wider waist width inhibit shorter-radius turns at all (like going edge to edge - such as in the trees or moguls)? I agree with you on the graphics - I look a lot younger than I actually am, and I feel like the bpro definitely looks more like a board a little girl would have. I get asked what grade I am in more than enough already. Thanks for the long response too!



Snowolf said:


> First off, congratulations and thank you! I wish every poster would check the FAQ before posting. It is refreshing to see a post with every bit of the information listed.
> 
> As for board suggestions, I cannot speak for the other boards you listed but you are a perfect match for the Neversummer Infinity. As for size, I would suggest the 147 or 149 for your style of riding. You are light and could ride the 145 just fine and enjoy the agility of an even shorter board but stepping up to a 147 or 149 gives you 3 and 4 CM's more effective edge for stability and carving. Now if you expect to ride plenty of powder and also want to ride fast and lay down some great carved, stepping up to the 151 gives you another 2 CM's of effective edge without a huge sacrifice in overall agility. It really depends on what is most important to you; agility or stability!


Any reason to pick the infinity over the lotus? I was thinking the lotus was stiffer so it would work better for the downhill-only I do? Although I do love the graphics on the infinity this year 



wrathfuldeity said:


> At Baker freeriding for 9 years...due to small feet, I've demo'd a fair amount of women's boards and ride an option trinity 158 freeride and option kendra starr 155 directional cambered twin...both are old cambered stiffys...and by far they are perhaps the stiffest women's boards. If i were buying another new board this year it would be a 155 b-pro (granted i'm a guy, 5'6' and 175-180 with size 7 feet) for an all around all mtn go anyplace board resort board for non deep poo days. It is stiffer (but not as stiff as my old Options), likes to be ridden hard, quick edge to edge, handles drops and landing, is responsive stable and fun...mind you at my size the 155 is like throwing around a midget. The b-pro is made for baker and lots of hard riding gals here its their board.
> 
> my order:
> bpro...my top pick and matches my hot pink pantz
> ...


Have you tried the Push? If I went with the bpro would you recommend the 146 or 149?

Thanks for all the responses! Anyone out there tried the Rome gold?


----------



## mechsnow (Feb 3, 2011)

*Rome all the way!*

I haven't tried the Rome Gold seeing as I am a 6'3 Male but all I can say is...

Over the past 10 years iv had about 6 boards, 3 of them being Rome. Every time I try to switch it up I end up going back to Rome boards not because they are best at 1 thing....just because overall they are always a safe bet and I never feel they are lacking.

Currently riding a Bataleon but going back to a Rome next season I think.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

mechsnow said:


> I haven't tried the Rome Gold seeing as I am a 6'3 Male but all I can say is...
> 
> Over the past 10 years iv had about 6 boards, 3 of them being Rome. Every time I try to switch it up I end up going back to Rome boards not because they are best at 1 thing....just because overall they are always a safe bet and I never feel they are lacking.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Is the Rome size chart a bit unusual? On their website, the listed weight range for the 147 gold is 70-120 lbs and for the 151 is 95-135 lbs. Generally for my weight other companies have something in the mid-to-hight 140's listed, but based on the Rome size chart I would go with the 151 I think.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

silverwhale said:


> Would your opinion change if I said I would probably be spending more days in Utah or Vermont than Blue or Tremblant for the next few years at least? I'm not particularly close to those 2 hills, so if I head up to Blue it would only be for a day or two. Although of course I wouldn't want to be wiping out every time I hit ice or bumps on my fancy-schmancy powder board  Would the wider waist width inhibit shorter-radius turns at all (like going edge to edge - such as in the trees or moguls)? I agree with you on the graphics - I look a lot younger than I actually am, and I feel like the bpro definitely looks more like a board a little girl would have. I get asked what grade I am in more than enough already. Thanks for the long response too!


Yes, if you were to spend more time riding out West than here on the East Coast I wouldn't hesitate recommending NS over B-Pro. I think beyond a shadow of a doubt that NS can handle softer groomers and powder conditions better. Let me put it this way: provided you were to ride our icy crappy East Coast conditions B-Pro wouldn't revolutionize your riding, but you'd be really glad you had it 2/3 of your time spent on a mountain. In abundant fine powder of the Rockies that serrated edge is just not needed most of the time. Sure, there're icy conditions out there too but an advanced rider such as yourself should be able to handle them with just a good deck and a sharp edge. 

About that agility... well, yes I do feel that the stability gained with Magne-Traction edge and wider waist actually takes away the playfulness. You will find that it is harder to make quick sharp turns. At least until you get used to the board. I ride moguls a lot, I also ride trees a lot - the B-Pro is definitely more of a workout there. Basically, B-Pro is kind of a board that needs some getting used to, but once you do it is a fun, stable and poppy board. 

If you're going with any other board than GNU go with NS. In my opinion NS is superior to Arbor and Rome, They're incredibly damp and if you ride trees you'll be glad for that indestructible sidewall (I split my Jones 2 years ago running into a tree, and those are notoriously hard to break). And if you decide to go with NS go with Lotus, not Infinity. Unless you plan to spend some considerable time in the park. I just got my Infinity but I was shooting for a softer, more pliable all-mountain board that I can take to the park. 

So, there.


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Yes, if you were to spend more time riding out West than here on the East Coast I wouldn't hesitate recommending NS over B-Pro. I think beyond a shadow of a doubt that NS can handle softer groomers and powder conditions better. Let me put it this way: provided you were to ride our icy crappy East Coast conditions B-Pro wouldn't revolutionize your riding, but you'd be really glad you had it 2/3 of your time spent on a mountain. In abundant fine powder of the Rockies that serrated edge is just not needed most of the time. Sure, there're icy conditions out there too but an advanced rider such as yourself should be able to handle them with just a good deck and a sharp edge.
> 
> About that agility... well, yes I do feel that the stability gained with Magne-Traction edge and wider waist actually takes away the playfulness. You will find that it is harder to make quick sharp turns. At least until you get used to the board. I ride moguls a lot, I also ride trees a lot - the B-Pro is definitely more of a workout there. Basically, B-Pro is kind of a board that needs some getting used to, but once you do it is a fun, stable and poppy board.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's really helpful info about the bpro! Definitely something I need to consider - I don't get out as much as I would like, so I have to decide whether it's worth getting used to, and whether my snowboard days on trips out West are actually going to outnumber any time I spend somewhere like Blue. Is the lotus bad with ice/crud, or just not as good as the bpro because it doesn't have the magne-traction? I was thinking the damping of the lotus might actually be useful somewhere like Tremblant when you get those big chunks and lots of chatter, although I can see how the bpro might be better with the chunks as well.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Richie67 said:


> You must have misread the FAQ section darlin, cup size is vital information.





CMSbored said:


> someone is lonely





Richie67 said:


> *Shes only looking some snowboard advice mate don't jump to conclusions!*



Hahaha! Best comment I've seen on this site in a while.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

silverwhale said:


> . but since I won't be able to test a board before buying I want to get as many opinions as possible!




why not? I don't understand why people are willing to drop $$$ on a board without doing some demo-ing first. It doesn't make sense to me....I wouldn't spend 300-500 bucks on something unless I was damn sure I liked it. Is demoing not an option due to where you are located? 

I demoed the B Pro, Lotus and Envi, all on powder days. ...and I'd read reviews on all three prior too my demoing. I found out real fast that reading reviews is not even close to actually riding the the damn things. 

I bought the envi, and I want a lotus for a powder board...but seriously all three were really great boards that I'd have been happy with if I bought them without a test ride. I liked the b pro the least of the three. However the new b pro has pink unicorns. Who doesn't love pink unicorns?!?!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

silverwhale said:


> Is the lotus bad with ice/crud, or just not as good as the bpro because it doesn't have the magne-traction? I was thinking the damping of the lotus might actually be useful somewhere like Tremblant when you get those big chunks and lots of chatter, although I can see how the bpro might be better with the chunks as well.


Heh. Well, NS is a damper board in general but its not like you'll be riding on a cloud. It dampens vibration more, you'll still feel it though. No board will save from large icy chunks; you hit them, grind your teeth and keep your balance to the best of your ability, no magic bullet there. 

Someone here mentioned that choosing snowboard is in essence going for stability vs. agility. I disagree. You can't extract all potential agility from the board if you don't feel stable enough on it. All boards have pros and cons, in the end we go for the deck that combines the most amount of favorable features for our specific goals. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

mixie said:


> why not? I don't understand why people are willing to drop $$$ on a board without doing some demo-ing first. It doesn't make sense to me....I wouldn't spend 300-500 bucks on something unless I was damn sure I liked it. Is demoing not an option due to where you are located?
> 
> I demoed the B Pro, Lotus and Envi, all on powder days. ...and I'd read reviews on all three prior too my demoing. I found out real fast that reading reviews is not even close to actually riding the the damn things.
> 
> I bought the envi, and I want a lotus for a powder board...but seriously all three were really great boards that I'd have been happy with if I bought them without a test ride. I liked the b pro the least of the three. However the new b pro has pink unicorns. Who doesn't love pink unicorns?!?!


Whats so hard to understand? Maybe it isn't an option where that person is situated. In Queenstown NZ where I live its 60 bucks a day to demo a board in the main retailers, 75 if you want bindings. I could demo 4 boards, be out half the price of actually buying one and not be any closer to a decision. And thats forgetting the fact that the main demo shop this season had 3 lib techs, a few GNU's and a few YES boards available for demo.. nothing that interested me.

I had absolutely no choice, I bought a new board solely based on online reviews and tech advice (which I take with a pinch of salt).


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> Heh. Well, NS is a damper board in general but its not like you'll be riding on a cloud. It dampens vibration more, you'll still feel it though.




out of the B Pro, Lotus and Envi, the Lotus is the most damp. BY FAR. 


i demoed it on a powder day but I made sure to take it to some icy scrapped up groomers and it also went thru a lot of chopped up pow/crud. That thing could float over anything like a dream. 

In the dampness competition the Lotus won hands down over the other two. I felt it was too damp. It was almost dead...no pop to it at all. Great in the pow but lacked a little something off jumps for me. However I am realizing that I like a stiffer longer board then most people seem to.

I read someone else on this forum say they liked the flex between the bindings better on the C2BTX (envi) over the Lotus shape (whatever that is) and I agree.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

mixie said:


> Great in the pow but lacked a little something off jumps for me. However I am realizing that I like a stiffer longer board then most people seem to.


I'm curious, how do you feel off jumps with a stiff board like Envi?


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> I'm curious, how do you feel off jumps with a stiff board like Envi?



I love it!!! But....everyone is different, which is why I say demo if you can. I like that it gives me some pop, the lotus I felt like I had to ollie to get airborn. Then again, I did hit a kicker *way* too fast on the lotus (didn't see it coming in the white out conditions) It launched me and I fucking ate it. hard. lol.... Im bad at describing things tho. and i guess i just have...weird taste? 

I didn't think the Envi was as stiff as as the b pro and stiffer then the lotus.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

mixie said:


> I love it!!! But....everyone is different, which is why I say demo if you can. I like that it gives me some pop, the lotus I felt like I had to ollie to get airborn. Then again, I did hit a kicker *way* too fast on the lotus (didn't see it coming in the white out conditions) It launched me and I fucking ate it. hard. lol.... Im bad at describing things tho. and i guess i just have...weird taste?
> 
> I didn't think the Envi was as stiff as as the b pro and stiffer then the lotus.


Thanks.

Interesting... I was considering Envi for a while and eventually went with Ollie Pop. Both are fun boards though.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm another Infinity owner (about the same height/weight/shoe size). I've also ridden Arbor and GNU.

I kind of agree with what Noreaster said. I've ridden ice on the Infinity, and as long as your edge is sharp, and you're not trying to speed-carve icy double blacks, the Infinity can handle it well.

For me at least, the Infinity is really damp like people say, and it's on the heavier side.

I do like GNU's C2BTX boards though (I hate hate hate their rocker boards). I imagine that the serrated edge would be really good if you ride in icy conditions all the time. Their boards are definitely lighter. I don't like how their tips are unprotected though (no metal edge on the tips! they get scuffed really badly).

Basically:
Never Summer - heavier, damp, durable, great for high speed cruising
GNU - lighter, maybe holds edge on ice better 

I have never tried the Lotus, so I can't say how it compares.

One board I've always wanted to try is the Smokin Vixen. It has GNU's magnetraction (supposedly a bit less aggressive?). But it's an all-mountain true twin, and it looks like you're looking at Directional boards.

I actually like Arbor boards a lot, but it's more of a light, nimble, playful board. It still rides groomers very well, but the board I rode (Cadence) is very different from the Push.


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

mixie said:


> why not? I don't understand why people are willing to drop $$$ on a board without doing some demo-ing first. It doesn't make sense to me....I wouldn't spend 300-500 bucks on something unless I was damn sure I liked it. Is demoing not an option due to where you are located?
> 
> I demoed the B Pro, Lotus and Envi, all on powder days. ...and I'd read reviews on all three prior too my demoing. I found out real fast that reading reviews is not even close to actually riding the the damn things.
> 
> I bought the envi, and I want a lotus for a powder board...but seriously all three were really great boards that I'd have been happy with if I bought them without a test ride. I liked the b pro the least of the three. However the new b pro has pink unicorns. Who doesn't love pink unicorns?!?!


I agree, I would absolutely love to be able to test them! But unfortunately due to my location (not close to any large hills) and schedule (I'm in school most of the time so can't really travel anywhere) I won't be able to. So I'm just trying to get as much info as I can on all the boards. And unless I'm going crazy I don't think there is a 2013 envi model? I'm hoping if I just buy one I will like it enough and won't know what I'm missing anyway 



mixie said:


> out of the B Pro, Lotus and Envi, the Lotus is the most damp. BY FAR.
> 
> 
> i demoed it on a powder day but I made sure to take it to some icy scrapped up groomers and it also went thru a lot of chopped up pow/crud. That thing could float over anything like a dream.
> ...


Sorry, it was the lotus you demoed? You were sounding really positive about that board and then said you thought the lotus was a bit too damp so I'm just not sure if you are referring to the lotus in the preceding paragraph as well.



cocolulu said:


> I'm another Infinity owner (about the same height/weight/shoe size). I've also ridden Arbor and GNU.
> 
> I kind of agree with what Noreaster said. I've ridden ice on the Infinity, and as long as your edge is sharp, and you're not trying to speed-carve icy double blacks, the Infinity can handle it well.
> 
> ...


I remember looking into the Vixen as well ... can't remember why I took it off my list. All good points though, thanks. 

Everyone is so helpful but I'm not actually sure if this is making my decision easier  Oh well, I'll be more informed at least


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

silverwhale said:


> Sorry, it was the lotus you demoed? You were sounding really positive about that board and then said you thought the lotus was a bit too damp so I'm just not sure if you are referring to the lotus in the preceding paragraph as well.



yeah, I demoed the Lotus, it's the board Im referring to in both segments you quoted. 

I actually really, liked the Lotus a lot. I just liked the Envi the tiniest bit better. The Lotus is very very damp, and it's a great board. I don't think you'd go wrong with it. I would consider buying one for a powder board. It floated better then either the Envi or BPro did. I had issues with the BPro, couldn't get my bindings right. Was sinking a bit...I almost want to give it a do over hearing how many people DO like it. And the pink unicorns. I FUCKING LOVE UNICORNS. 


My only complaint with the Lotus was it just felt a bit dead to ride in comparison to the Envi. I want to say it felt like it(envi) had more pop? But perhaps that's not the right way to say what I mean...There's another poster here who has an Envi and she described it perfectly. Somethign about the flex in between the bindings is better then on the Lotus? It's hard to explain but maybe it's more pronounced? For an example, when Im skating like when I get off the lift I don't put my back foot agasint the binding, I actually place it right in the middle of the board, right over what ever bendy bit that might be. Anyway, you can really feel it and it's super easy to control just when skating around. See? hard to explain but there was just something about the C2BTX that I liked better then the RC or whatever it is NS calls their board tech. I also really, REALLY liked the magne traction on it.

I am lucky that I can drive to resorts with a wide array of demos I guess! Good luck finding a board, in the end the gear is probably not nearly as much of an impact on our riding as we think it is...sigh!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just a note: When I demo'd the b-pro for a full day...it did take a 3-4 runs to adjust; I also had to bring it back into the shop twice to get it dialed in. First time the stance width/center was slightly off and the tail would not release quite right when coming out of turns, 2nd time was to get my boot/bindings centered across the width of the board...which to me fwiw is the character of a performance machine...has to be calibrated to work right and then it does a very fine job. Once these two minor adjustments were done I just spent the rest of the day hotrodding around the a cold packed hill. It handled the chop, groomers, moguls, drops, small airs (I don't do big air....old knees)...really fun all around board that did well with varied terrain and snow.

Compared to my cambered boards it did not have quite the pop and rebound...which is expected but it had enough. It did turn on a dime and would rail tight turns while digging a trench....which some might think is grabby...but you just learn to suck up the knees/unweight/cross-under to the next edge. As for digging 50+ mph trench on groomers did great again only slightly less stable then with my cambered fr stiffy...but you want to be on point and have rock solid attention, because if you weren't where you are supposed to be fore/aft boardwise in the carve it could feel abit twitchy. And this thing was so great in the moguls...almost effortless...I felt like a gazelle lightly bouncing through the bumps....compared to getting hammered with my cambered stiffy or folding up with a more flexy board.


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Just a note: When I demo'd the b-pro for a full day...it did take a 3-4 runs to adjust; I also had to bring it back into the shop twice to get it dialed in. First time the stance width/center was slightly off and the tail would not release quite right when coming out of turns, 2nd time was to get my boot/bindings centered across the width of the board...which to me fwiw is the character of a performance machine...has to be calibrated to work right and then it does a very fine job. Once these two minor adjustments were done I just spent the rest of the day hotrodding around the a cold packed hill. It handled the chop, groomers, moguls, drops, small airs (I don't do big air....old knees)...really fun all around board that did well with varied terrain and snow.
> 
> Compared to my cambered boards it did not have quite the pop and rebound...which is expected but it had enough. It did turn on a dime and would rail tight turns while digging a trench....which some might think is grabby...but you just learn to suck up the knees/unweight/cross-under to the next edge. As for digging 50+ mph trench on groomers did great again only slightly less stable then with my cambered fr stiffy...but you want to be on point and have rock solid attention, because if you weren't where you are supposed to be fore/aft boardwise in the carve it could feel abit twitchy. And this thing was so great in the moguls...almost effortless...I felt like a gazelle lightly bouncing through the bumps....compared to getting hammered with my cambered stiffy or folding up with a more flexy board.


Hmmm thanks for your reply. I wanted to avoid the "twitchy" feeling you mentioned - sometimes when I get going on my current board it starts to slide (maybe I just need to get the edges sharpened though lol). I also want a board I can use to cruise without much effort if it's the end of the day - so something else to think about.


Thanks for all the responses, it's been great to get more opinions! Once I decide I'll make sure to post a review or something to help anyone else out there looking for something similar


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

silverwhale said:


> Hmmm thanks for your reply. I wanted to avoid the "twitchy" feeling you mentioned - sometimes when I get going on my current board it starts to slide (maybe I just need to get the edges sharpened though lol). I also want a board I can use to cruise without much effort if it's the end of the day - so something else to think about.


Twitchy is when bombing....say at 40+mph; is somewhat design inherent in the c2btx. However skill/technique ought to make it a non-issue. Its a stable/solid...if you want more stable when bombing you got to got to a cambered board.


As for.... "going on my current board it starts to slide (maybe I just need to get the edges sharpened though" other than sharp edges"...for me, sliding is also a matter of not being angulated enough over the edge and often being too chicken shit to further point it down the fall line cause I already haulin ass...so shutting down the speed.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

silverwhale said:


> Female
> 115-120 lbs, 5'3"
> Boot size 8 (women's)
> 21 (not growing taller or fatter)


Methinks you should change your name. When I read "silverwhale" I pictured this:










Not a 21 yo 120 lb girl... lol Hey are you going with Ryerson to Jay Peak? I grew up in Southern Ontario went with them a bunch of times it was good shit. That said, I also have a good idea of the crap you have to ride on most of the time.

For Ontario hardpack I felt a world of difference going to a stiffer, longer, cambered board. But Vermont and Utah should have some powder for you to play in...

One other board to consider:

Völkl International | Snowboards |  Yavana

It's available in a 146 but unfortunately I haven't found any reviews for it with just a quick search.

My last piece of advice is to not be scared to go a little longer. If you're freeriding almost all the time, you shouldn't notice any real negative effects to a longer board, but your high speed stability will really improve.


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Methinks you should change your name. When I read "silverwhale" I pictured this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol no I don't look quite like that. I just think whales are cool. The animal kind at least.

Like Ryerson university? I don't go there, so no I guess? lol

And yeah, the only board I'm not sure about size for is the Rome Gold - I was thinking the 147, but according to their size chart I'm at the 151 ... which seems big, especially for the glades. But stability is also important. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

silverwhale said:


> And yeah, the only board I'm not sure about size for is the Rome Gold - I was thinking the 147, but according to their size chart I'm at the 151 ... which seems big, especially for the glades. But stability is also important. Thanks for the tip!


151 could be a little long, and I'm the resident long board guy (by suggestion anyway)... On the other hand if you've got a lot of riding under your belt no reason you couldn't handle a few extra cm. :laugh: Oh god I'm sick. But my point was made and it's valid.


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

poutanen said:


> 151 could be a little long, and I'm the resident long board guy (by suggestion anyway)... On the other hand if you've got a lot of riding under your belt no reason you couldn't handle a few extra cm. :laugh: Oh god I'm sick. But my point was made and it's valid.


Yeah I was never considering anything in the 150s ... but then I saw Rome's size chart and it's a bit weird.

It lists the 147 for 80-120 lbs and 151 for 95-135. I'm under 120 lbs, but that doesn't leave me much room to eat extra desserts at Christmas or anything lol. I'm in the middle of the 151 weight range, but that just seems a lot longer than anything else I was looking at. Do you think I'm fine going with the 147?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

silverwhale said:


> It lists the 147 for 80-120 lbs and 151 for 95-135. I'm under 120 lbs, but that doesn't leave me much room to eat extra desserts at Christmas or anything lol. I'm in the middle of the 151 weight range, but that just seems a lot longer than anything else I was looking at. Do you think I'm fine going with the 147?


I honestly think you'd be fine on either one. Advanced riders can handle the extra length no problem. Any negatives you'd notice in tight turns would contrast with positives during freeride/carving. 

Tough to say, for Vermont and Utah I'd want the extra length. For bombing Blue mountain I'd want the extra length. Only time I'd want a shorter board would be a park board or if I was getting something specifically for tight tree riding.

The weight ranges are just a guide, but I prefer to be in the centre of a range as opposed to either end. Especially if you're trying to get a board to step it up a notch. Also are you a fit 120 or just a small person? lol :dunno: If you're fit for your weight you could go with a longer board.


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I honestly think you'd be fine on either one. Advanced riders can handle the extra length no problem. Any negatives you'd notice in tight turns would contrast with positives during freeride/carving.
> 
> Tough to say, for Vermont and Utah I'd want the extra length. For bombing Blue mountain I'd want the extra length. Only time I'd want a shorter board would be a park board or if I was getting something specifically for tight tree riding.
> 
> The weight ranges are just a guide, but I prefer to be in the centre of a range as opposed to either end. Especially if you're trying to get a board to step it up a notch. Also are you a fit 120 or just a small person? lol :dunno: If you're fit for your weight you could go with a longer board.


No I'm fairly athletic/fit. I do like glades though. Not park. I would get the 147 for sure cause that's what I have except for that size chart ... maybe I'll contact someone from the company and ask why the sizes seem to be different from other boards I've looked at.

I'm not sure "bombing" and "Blue Mountain" belong in a sentence together  If I try to actually get going, some out-of-control beginner (who shouldn't be going down a diamond in the first place) cuts me off. Or it just turns into a "moving obstacle dodging" exercise with real people if you go on a busy day lol.


----------

